# Big box of melt and pour



## petech (Jan 24, 2017)

I ordered this HUGE box of melt and pour soap from online. I'm opening it for the first time today. So far I'm finding it hard work to dig bits of it out with either a normal size metal spoon, or with a large string metal spoon. What are some other ways to get chunks out for melting that doesn't require lots and lots of muscles? Thanks in advance!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 24, 2017)

Try tying a piece of string or dental floss to 2 handles, such as 2 pencils, like the thing they use to cut clay:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0001VNQHC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Another option might be to use a hammer and a clean chisel, or the chisel end of a clean crow bar.


----------



## kumudini (Jan 24, 2017)

A knife may be? I have no experience with M&P but knife is what I use for cocoa butter. I push it in a little and try to pry off a chunk. Works very well for me.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 24, 2017)

When I use MP, I get it in a 25 lb block, and use a scraper like this to chunk it up.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 24, 2017)

I've seen those at Wal-Mart and at Dollar Tree


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 24, 2017)

My daughter always purchased by 25# blocks and we cut it up in chunks with a large butcher knife.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 24, 2017)

I third using a knife. I have a giant block and hack at it with a knife when I need some


----------



## earlene (Jan 24, 2017)

A knife works best if you don't have one of those pastry cutter thingies.  The longer and sturdier the knife, the better. Even a cleaver, if you have one. If you can, cut it into logs now, then into smaller sizes and just stack it back in the box for storage.  Use two hands when cutting, by pressing down on the handle with one hand and on the top of the blade with the other hand.  Be careful, of course.


----------



## Catastrophe (Jan 24, 2017)

I put it on a table lower than my waist and use this double-handle cheese knife.  I repackage in doubled zip bags after I chuck the whole block into much smaller pieces.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 25, 2017)

I never worked with melt and pour may be heating up a knife a little and cut it?


----------



## Gerry (Jan 26, 2017)

If it were me, I'd use it as an opportunity to run to the woodshed and get the ax! :mrgreen:


----------



## petech (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone, the knife worked great! I appreciate the tip!


----------

